# Abschaltung trotz laufenden Vertrages



## hasit.krueger (2 September 2013)

*Abschaltung trotz laufenden Vertrages*

Da staunt man nicht schlecht: Wegen Umzug haben wir bei KD mit Sonderkündigungsrecht unseren Vertrag zum 01.12.2013 gekündigt. Als Beweis hierfür wurde der neue Mietvertrag, der ab 01.09.2013 läuft, verlangt. Diesen haben wir natürlich zugesendet. KD kann uns am neuen Standort nicht versorgen! 
Pünktlich zu Beginn des neuen Mietvertrages(!) und nicht zum regulären Vertragsende am 01.012.2013, wurden wir abgeschaltet. Die gesamte Firma (4 Büro- und 3 Homeoffice-Arbeitsplätze) lagen brach. Nach einer telefonischen Odyssee(ca. 2,5 Nerven aufreibenden Stunden) durch die diversen Abteilungen, wurde mir gesagt, daß es völlig normal sei, den Anschluss mit dem Umzugsdatum abzuschalten. Und dies, obwohl am neuen Standort nicht geliefert werden kann. 
Auf die Idee, daß man den auslaufenden Mietvertrag mit dem neuen überlappen lässt, um die neuen Räume, bevor man einzieht, zuerst einzurichten, die Hardware vorzubereiten etc, kommt man bei KD offensichtlich nicht. Außerdem ist es doch seltsam, einen laufenden Liefervertrag, ohne vorherige Terminangabe und Absprache, einseitig zu beenden. 
Im Telefonat mit der Business-Hotline wurde mir, auf den Hinweis das wir auf Vertragserfüllung bestehen, gesagt, wir hätten den Auszugstermin vorher genau angeben müssen.
Auf die Rückfrage warum ich das hätte tun sollen, wurde mir geantwortet, das sei normal. Auf meinen Einwand hin, daß der Auszugstermin keine Rolle spiele, weil ich ja weiterhin den Vertrag und somit die Leistung zahle und ich ja, wenn ich möchte, den Anschluss bis zum Schluss, auch in leeren Räumen nutzen könne, meinte der mittlerweile recht pampige Herr am anderen Ende, sie wollten damit verhindern, das der Anschluss von unbefugten benutzt werde. Sehr fürsorglich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fakt ist der, daß wir jetzt zwar wieder Internet und Telefon haben, jedoch bei der Prozedur die Konfiguration der Fritzbox weg ist. Die Home-Arbeitsplätze haben keinen Zugriff auf den Server, die Telefone in den Büros haben keine Nummernzuordnung mehr und das Faxgerät läuft nicht mehr.
Und eine Entschuldigung: Fehlanzeige. Der Fehler läge bei uns... 
Aber ich habe eines daraus gelernt: ich schimpfe nie wieder über die Telecom. Es gibt schlimmeres....
hasit.krueger
Newbie
Beiträge: 1
Registriert: 02.09.2013, 15:25

Sorry: KD ist natürlich Kabel Deutschland


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2013)

Du schreibst recht wirr ...
Ich lese: 
KD hat zum vorgelegten Umzugstermin den Altvertrag beendet. >>> ist korrekt!
Wieso sollte der neue Anbieter die alte Konfiguration von KD übernehmen?
Ich sehe hier nur schlechte Vorplanung des Umzugs


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2013)

Aehm Hippo,

Kündigungstermin war nicht der Umzugstermin am 01.09 sondern der 01.12.
Bei einer Firma kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, neue und alte Gebäude zeitweise gleichzeitig zu mieten 
Problem war nur, das bis 01.12 kassiert wurde, aber am 01.09 schon die Leitung still gelegt wurde, obwohl noch in der alten Firma gearbeitet wurde.

Es ist nicht wirr geschrieben, sondern wird nur wirr verstanden, wenn der erste Satz nicht aufmerksam gelesen wird.

Ich gestehe, ist mir aber auch erst so ergangen


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2013)

Öhm, wie ich schon schrieb ...
... recht wirr geschrieben


> bei KD mit Sonderkündigungsrecht unseren Vertrag zum 01.12.2013 gekündigt.





> nicht zum regulären Vertragsende am 01.012.2013,


Also wenn das Schreiben an KD ähnlich geschrieben war wundert mich das nicht was da passiert ist


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2013)

Naja, wenn man aber ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wegen Umzug in Anspruch nimmt, ist das "Sonderrecht" über den Termin definiert, der die Ursache der Kündigung begründet. Alles weitere dürfte den AGB zu entnehmen sein.

Bevor abgeschaltet wird (Vollzug der Kündigung) versenden Anbieter doch normalerweise ein entsprechendes Schriftstück. War das hier nicht der Fall?


----------



## hasit.krueger (9 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ist vlt. wirklich nicht einfach zu verstehen, aber die Fakten sind soweit klar. Allerdings gebe ich zu, mir vorher die AGB nicht genau durchgelesen zu haben, was jedoch an meinem Verständnis für mein persönliches Rechtsempfinden nichts ändert...



Reducal schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man aber ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wegen Umzug in Anspruch nimmt, ist das "Sonderrecht" über den Termin definiert, der die Ursache der Kündigung begründet. Alles weitere dürfte den AGB zu entnehmen sein.
> Bevor abgeschaltet wird (Vollzug der Kündigung) versenden Anbieter doch normalerweise ein entsprechendes Schriftstück. War das hier nicht der Fall?



Also: wir haben keinen Bescheid über den Abschalttermin erhalten.

Auch ist mir immer noch nicht klar warum eine Leistung, die ich bezahle, nicht mehr erbracht wird. Sonderkündigungsrecht hin, oder her...
Wir bieten in unserer Firma Wartungsverträge für technische Anlagen an. Auch hier gibt es Sonderkündigungsrechte. Unsere Leistung endet mit dem letzten Tag des dann auslaufenden Vertrages und nicht mit dem Beginn der Kündigungsfrist. In diesem Fall beginnt die Kündigungsfrist am 01.09 und endet 01.12.2013. Es wurde einfach davon ausgegangen, daß wir ab dem 01.09.2013 die Leistung nicht mehr benötigen. Hätten wir ein Schreiben erhalten, in dem der Abschalttermin klar definiert gewesen wäre, hätten wir dem widersprechen können.
So hat uns das ganze ein paar hundert Euro gekostet...


----------



## hasit.krueger (9 September 2013)

Also: hier mal der Text der Kündigungsbestätigung:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Ihrem neuen Zuhause! An Ihrer neuen Adresse sind jedoch nicht mehr alle Kabel Deutschland Produkte verfügbar - daher enden Ihre Verträge wie folgt:

Vertrag Nr.: xxxx Internet & Telefon Business 31 Vertragsende 01.12.2013
Vertrag Nr.: xxxx Kabel Sicherheitspaket Vertragsende 01.12.2013
Vertrag Nr.: xxxx Option Flat Telefonie Vertragsende 01.12.2013

Die entsprechenden Entgelte für diese Verträge zahlen Sie nur noch bis zu dem angegebenen Vertragsende. Ihre Kündigungstermine ergeben sich aus den Regelungen des neuen Telekommunikationsgesetzes, nach dem Sie bei einem Umzug mit einer Frist von drei Monaten kündigen können, sofern der Vertrag nicht früher ordentlich kündbar ist.
Wenn Sie im Voraus schon mehr bezahlt haben, erstatten wir Ihnen diese Beträge gleich nach Vertragsende.

So. Und das war`s

Kein Datum, wann abgeschaltet wird.

Aufgrund dieses Schreibens, sind wir von einer Abschaltung zum 01.12. ausgegangen.


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2013)

Das scheint dann tatsächlich in die Kathegorie "bled gloffm" zu gehören.
Gut gemeint ist halt nicht immer gut gemacht...


----------

